# my personal & professional collection



## xstephax (Jul 20, 2006)

personal:

















professional:


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2006)

WOW! You have a great collection!


----------



## xstephax (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_WOW! You have a great collection!_

 
whenever i look at it i feel it's somehow incomplete. but i have so much stuff that i don't even use. 

but thank you


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

what's that quad in the first professional picture?


----------



## xstephax (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 
_what's that quad in the first professional picture?_

 
it's just one i threw together with some left over pans i had depotted. pink venus, parfait amour, dovefeather and either plum dressing or hepcat (can't remember)


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 20, 2006)

oh where did you get your traincase from, it loooks really big!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

wow! great collection


----------



## xstephax (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_oh where did you get your traincase from, it loooks really big!_

 
it's HUGE. i got it from when i was in cosmetology school earlier this year. it came filled with almost $1000 of products (or so they said. but i don't really think everything i got was worth $1000. maybe $200.) i kind of don't want it anymore because it has my school's name on it and i can't pry the label off and i'm super bitter about my school.


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 20, 2006)

You can always put a cute bumper sticker(s) over the name.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow. Can I come live with you and play in your makeup kits?


----------



## xstephax (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeganChick* 
_Wow. Can I come live with you and play in your makeup kits? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
come on over! infact, you can take some stuff with you


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 20, 2006)

Aww, I wish I could come over to BC and play with you, but you happen to be on the wrong side of Canada...I'm less than an hour from Ottawa.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 21, 2006)

oooh nice! i'm jealous


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 21, 2006)

You airbrush foundation? I want to airbrush. I think thats the latest biggest thing in professional makeup.

I want to take a workshop first. How did you learn?

Right now I am using predominantly creams. RCMA and Cinema Secrets for jobs. 

I don't wear foundation myself.

Oh and your collection rocks. Love the special effects stuff...hehe


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 21, 2006)

your collection is great.


----------



## xstephax (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_You airbrush foundation? I want to airbrush. I think thats the latest biggest thing in professional makeup.

I want to take a workshop first. How did you learn?

Right now I am using predominantly creams. RCMA and Cinema Secrets for jobs. 

I don't wear foundation myself.

Oh and your collection rocks. Love the special effects stuff...hehe_

 
i do airbrush foundation. as well as all other areas of make up (well eyeshadows, blush & brows). i like the look of airbrushed foundation, it gives a flawless look and finish. but i know when i first started i found it tricky. 

i learnt by going to a cosmetology school (blanche macdonald in vancouver canada. i took their make up artistry diploma program and they offered an airbrushing course. i'd recommend it. or any school for that matter. but do lots of research before because you could end up wasting a lot of time and money.


RCMA and cinema secrets are lovely. i want to look more into both of them though. as i mainly have a lot of MAC. i only have a small selection of both RCMA & cinema secrets.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice collection & case.  Someone else on this site covered their case with postcards, it looked good.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47718


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 29, 2006)

wow, you have fake blood!

nice collection


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 1, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

wooow airbrush


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

great collection


----------



## baby_love (Oct 29, 2006)

oohh...I like!  how do you like the MAC airbrushing products?  I've been wanting to try, but haven't done so yet.


----------



## xstephax (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_oohh...I like!  how do you like the MAC airbrushing products?  I've been wanting to try, but haven't done so yet._

 
i love mac's airbrushing products a lot. i've been wanting to buy more to add to my collection but i'm broke. and i haven't done airbrushing in awhile.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 30, 2006)

lovely!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2006)

very nice collections!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

EXCELLENT COLLECTION...Wow I love the Kryolan stuff


----------

